# Redington 8'6" 5wt - Lost on Ruby Horsethief



## BlakeGreiner (Jul 10, 2017)

I left behind my Redington 8'6" 5wt rod/reel at Salt Creek 1, designated camping spot along the Colorado while rafting the Ruby Horsethief stretch. The mosquitos were insane - we left camp in a mad dash and the rod/reel are propped up leaning into a bush.


----------



## Patrick Lynch (Nov 20, 2014)

Good luck getting it back....I was lucky as I did the same on a Smith trip and left my prize, custom made 5 wt 10 foot streamer rod. A good samaratin found it and we hooked up and he sent it to me, with the killer streamer that I had used the past week. I sent him a $50 Cabela's gift certificate for his trouble and honesty. River booty is river booty, but if you cast out a net, you might get lucky and get your rod back. Cheers.


----------



## BlakeGreiner (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks Patrick, hoping for the best! I've called the Ranger Station and BLM Division office for the area, they haven't seen it turned it yet but are keeping an eye out as well.


----------

